# Hello



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi all,

I am just reading your posts collecting info about FET..

I have 4 frosties 4 cells grade one waiting for next time.. 

Good luck to all of u 

Stella


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hun

Please feel free to ask for any information on FET.  

Good luck to you also    

Tashja xx


----------

